# Which Viking arrested this time?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I didn't hear the name, but just heard on a MN radio station ANOTHER Viking was arrested for domestic assault.

Anyone know who the gangbanger was this time?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

This one?
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-packers-jolly
Man what a bunch of delinquents for such a hick town.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

duckp said:


> This one?
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-packers-jolly
> Man what a bunch of delinquents for such a hick town.


This needs its own thread. :rollin: :rollin:


----------

